# Aristo-Craft Insider Reports?



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

We have a pretty good selection of the Aristo-Craft Insider reports on the gbdb.info database
http://www.gbdb.info/categories.php?cat ... &l=english

But there are still some holes that need to be filled.
So if anyone has a copy of one that is not yet on the database and is willing to contribute, that would be much appreciated.

I also have two question related to the Insider
1. Does anyone know when the first one was issued? I assume in 1993 since volume 6 is dated 1998
2. Did Aristocraft charge for these or were they free?

Thanks,
Knut


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut, I don't think they charged for the Insider. If I remember correctly I once Emailed the engineering department asking a question, and received them after that. I'm now sorry I didn't save them. LiG


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I just went through through the ones on the database.

Aristocraft Insider reports still needed:

1997 or earlier - all issues
1998 - Issue 1
1999 - Issue 4, 5 and 6 if any of those actually exist, I think there were only three issues in 1999 all of which I have.
2000 - Issue 5 & 6
2001 - all issues
2002 - all issues
2003 - Issue 1
2010 - Issue 4, 5 & 6 if they exist
2011 - any issue dated Jan, Feb, March or April; issue 1 is May/June - I have that
2013 - last issue I have is issue 4 (July/August); I think that is the last one unless someone has a later one

I will scan any additional issues I can find and add them to the database, that way anyone who needs any of that information can access it.

Knut


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The Insiders would be even more useful if
a. There was a Table of Content, and
b. The pdf was searchable

With a Table of Content listed in the description, a search in the database for any of the terms would bring up the appropriate Insiders.
The database search does not search inside the linked pdf's, the search is only in the database fields.
Unfortunately Aristo-Craft did not provide a Table of Contents or "Highlights" for the Insiders, so that would have to be created manually

Without checking all the Insiders, I think most if not all are just scans of the paper version.
That's great for reading, but it also means that the Insider is not searchable and one cannot copy nd paste anything.
Running the pdf through an OCR (Optical Character Recognition) program will make the pdf searchable and copyable.

I created a Table of Content and ran OCR on the oldes Insider in the database
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=7828&l=english

Over time we could probably do the other ones like that as well, but that is a fair bit of work.
If anyone is keen enough to create a Table of Contents for any of the Insiders, maybe one that you are using, I would be happy to add that to the description like the sample I posted and I will also convert that Insider to a searchable option.

In the meantime I'm still looking to complete the selection.

Knut


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

krs said:


> I just went through through the ones on the database.
> 
> Aristocraft Insider reports still needed:
> 
> ...


Hi Knut,

Among others, I have:

2000 Issue 5
2001 Issue 2
2001 Issue 3

All are black and white and were mailed to me by Aristo-Craft. They still have the mailing label on them. 

I also have a quantity of the newer color editions.

As a member of the Aristo-Craft Railroad Club the copies were always free.

Normally I would just scan them and email them to you but at the moment I am not able to readily do that. 

If you will send me your mailing address I will mail these originals to you so that you can scan them and return the originals to me.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Jerry,


I sent you a PM


Knut


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Knut,

Reply sent.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Knut,

2000 Issue 5
2001 Issue 2
2001 Issue 3

Are on the way.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the post listing missing issues. I will look and see what I have. Later RJD


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

krs said:


> I just went through through the ones on the database.
> 
> Aristocraft Insider reports still needed:
> 
> ...



I added three more Insider reports to the database - 2000 Issue 5 and 2001 issues 2 and 3
www.gbdb.info


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

krs said:


> I just went through through the ones on the database.
> 
> Aristocraft Insider reports still needed:
> 
> ...



I added three more Insider reports to the database - 2000 Issue 5 and 2001 issues 2 and 3
www.gbdb.info


----------

